# Haaelven und Ognaelven Lachse



## FischFan (4. September 2007)

#h Hallo,
ich fahre wohl eine Woche nach Norwegen in die Nähe des Haa Flußes. Ogna liegt auch in relativ geringer Entfernung.
Hat jemand von Euch hier schon gefischt, bzw. kann mir Tips geben wo und womit man eventuell einen Silberling erwischen kann ?
Stimmt es das das Angeln im Ogna von der Mündung bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke frei ist?
Meine bevorzugten Angelmethoden wären wohl Spinnfischen oder Fliegen an der Spinnrute. :q Bin halt nicht gut zu Fuß!
Freue mich über jeden Tip !
FischFan


----------

